# safety of ca for inlays on cheese boards



## wiser1934 (Oct 13, 2009)

i would like to do some inlay work on cheese boards. debating between ca, epoxy, and inlace. any thoughts??? thanks!!


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

CA is used in the medical field to seal wounds if that helps.


----------



## kroginold (Jul 13, 2015)

It's fairly safe topically, though the medical skin glue is a slightly different chemical. NOT safe to ingest.
I use the skin glue frequently, I'm an ER physician and don't want to seen anyone poisoned by CA glue


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

CA glue is most definitely not safe to ingest. PVA glues, once cured, are find for food contact. I'm not sure about epoxy, but I suspect that once cured it's fine.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

*No such thing as most definately …
it is either definite or not..
*


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

> *No such thing as most definately …
> it is either definite or not..
> *
> 
> - abie


I love how you "corrected" my word usage by misspelling the word in question.

"Most definitely" is absolutely an expression in common use in the English language.


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

I use CA glue and mix it with coffee grounds to use as wood filler. In all my tests with different glues that are under moisture and dish washer stress, this is my go to glue for products. It stays hard when in contact with moisture, and so far has never let me down. Would definitely recommend it! Hope this helps. DMiller


----------



## magaoitin (Oct 20, 2015)

I assume that you are doing very thin inlays, hence why you are not choosing a standard wood glue. Stay away from CA glue, and use a 2 part epoxy. I don't know of a 5 minute epoxy that is labeled as food safe

Don't just grab any old epoxy because it is inexpensive. There are a dozen brands that are FDA certified food safe: Alumilite" Amazing Clear" is food safe and so is Max Clear.


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

I may sound reckless, but it seems to me that the issue of food safe is often overblown. I mean, no one is going to sit down and eat three cheeseboards for a meal. It seems that the minute amounts that "Might" be ingested would not be an issue. 
Educate me if I am wrong. I am not just blowing off but would really like to know if I am the only one that thinks this way.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

There are chemicals that are toxic in very small amounts. I'm not saying cyanoacrylate is one, but it's not outrageous to worry about what might be leeching into food.


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

"I may sound reckless, but it seems to me that the issue of food safe is often overblown. I mean, no one is going to sit down and eat three cheeseboards for a meal. It seems that the minute amounts that "Might" be ingested would not be an issue. 
Educate me if I am wrong. I am not just blowing off but would really like to know if I am the only one that thinks this way."

+1 to this!


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

> "I may sound reckless, but it seems to me that the issue of food safe is often overblown. I mean, no one is going to sit down and eat three cheeseboards for a meal. It seems that the minute amounts that "Might" be ingested would not be an issue.
> Educate me if I am wrong. I am not just blowing off but would really like to know if I am the only one that thinks this way."
> 
> +1 to this
> ...


+1000 to this.

Once dry It is nothing more than a plastic. The fumes from the stuff are what is bad.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> *No such thing as most definately …
> it is either definite or not..
> *
> 
> ...


What do you expect. He is from the bay area. They don't know the difference between an English class and a woodworking forum.

The is a special place in my heart for spelling and grammar Nazi's in a woodworking forum.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I wouldn't be afraid to use it.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15885341


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Scroll down the page to Toxicity

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyanoacrylate

Google is my friend.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Turners use CA to stabilize pieces all the time. I am certain that many of the finished pieces have been used in food contact situations. Never heard of any problems.


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

Here is a spatula I made using coffee grounds and CA glue as wood filler. I have tried several glues so far for this, and CA glue is the only one that has held up under dishwasher stress.

"Once dry It is nothing more than a plastic. The fumes from the stuff are what is bad."

^ I would definitely agree with Randy on this…..keep the fumes out of your eyes and nose, and once its dry, it's perfectly fine! Hope this helps! DMiller


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

> I may sound reckless, but it seems to me that the issue of food safe is often overblown. I mean, no one is going to sit down and eat three cheeseboards for a meal. It seems that the minute amounts that "Might" be ingested would not be an issue.
> Educate me if I am wrong. I am not just blowing off but would really like to know if I am the only one that thinks this way.
> 
> - oldwood


I agree with you old wood.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I may sound reckless, but it seems to me that the issue of food safe is often overblown. I mean, no one is going to sit down and eat three cheeseboards for a meal. It seems that the minute amounts that "Might" be ingested would not be an issue.
> Educate me if I am wrong. I am not just blowing off but would really like to know if I am the only one that thinks this way.
> 
> - oldwood
> ...


So do I


----------

